# caustic soda in UK



## happyshopper (Jun 4, 2018)

Anyone know where I can buy caustic soda from a bricks and mortar shop in the UK?

Wilkos used to sell it but stopped. I saw some in the Range but it had another ingredient in so don't think it is pure enough for soap making.

The soap making online suppliers charge too much for postage. I am very reluctant to buy via ebay for fear of the sellers not packaging properly (I have brought chemicals from ebay in the past that just turn up in a thin poly bag stuffed in a non padded paper envelope all ripped and split!)

Thanks


----------



## Relle (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm not in the UK but did  a search on google and came up with Boots, b&q, focus. Maybe you can search with google as you know the stores close to you.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 5, 2018)

I would also check out a smaller local hardware store if you are lucky enough to have one nearby, in case the places mentioned above don't. Plus the staff there are usually better informed about the product and might well be able to order something in, which the big chains can't do usually


----------



## LilyJo (Jun 5, 2018)

Its much harder to buy in person these days - you could try B&Q (drain cleaner) but I know someone else on here has had issues with it. Given the acid attacks in recent years it will get harder and harder to buy without a paper trail so its worth finding a good online source - Amazon do sell it but I have always bought from one or two really goood eBay suppliers or from Soap Kitchen.

There are a few chemical companies who sell via eBay and as long as you pick one of those rather than an individual you should be ok - it cant be sent through normal post though so postage is always going to be higher or the cost (post included) is more expensive.  It has to be sent trackable and thorugh a reputable carrier.


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks everyone

I have googled, a lot of the sites still have it listed but it has now been discontinued.

The suggestion of finding a local hardware store is a good one, I don't know of any but will ask around.

I appreciate the increased postal cost is there for a reason, it just makes the total amount expensive when you only want a small amount of product. I will look at chemical companies to see if their total cost works out cheaper than the soap making suppliers.


----------



## LilyJo (Jun 5, 2018)

Try something like this

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sodium-H...890341&hash=item20fdbde189:g:wQwAAOSwc2FaFepm

Local hardware will be tricky, I know its one of those products that is hard to buy in person - along with castor oil, almost impossible near me!


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks

Do you have any European or Asian food shops near you? Look in them thats where I get my castor oil from.

You are right that castor oil is difficult to find in chemists here.


----------



## LilyJo (Jun 5, 2018)

Nope - the joys of living in the middle of nowhere! 

Apparently (or this is what Ive ready at least!) it used to be used to bring on an abortion and so shops have stopped selling it other than in very small quanitities!


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 7, 2018)

UPDATE found some

I went back to The Range and instead of looking at the drain cleaner/household section. I found some with the paints.

£3 for 500g  99-100% sodium hydroxide (so not guaranteed 100% pure but I am sure this will be fine for my purposes)


----------

